# What is he/she doing?



## The Tourist (Feb 18, 2007)

How about a thread where we help each other figure out how certain guitarists get those sounds from the guitar.

..

How is Adrian Belew getting those glitchy noises during his solo at the end - 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=QNAzXlDaHQU


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I don't know precisely what you are referring to but I'd say overdriven harmonics and a whammy bar. There may also be some spring vibration from the tremelo working its way back up to the strings and coloring it a bit.


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

Lester B. Flat said:


> I don't know precisely what you are referring to but I'd say overdriven harmonics and a whammy bar. There may also be some spring vibration from the tremelo working its way back up to the strings and coloring it a bit.


HOW TRUE---


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

sounds wicked i know that lol


----------



## Styxonthebrain (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok here's one that amazes me whenever I see it. It's Deep Purple's Ritchie Blackmore playing their song "Mistreated" at the '74 California Jam. At about the 4:10 mark he goes into his solo and he makes his guitar sound like a Cello without the help of any effects! How does he do it? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvC5tTTaogI


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Volume swells. Pick with the volume rolled back and then turn it up. It takes the attack off each note. You can use a volume pedal or use your pinky around the volume knob.


----------



## Styxonthebrain (Jun 1, 2007)

cool I didn't even think of the volume knob thanks


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

I believe I've seen Slash do volume swells with the guitar volume knob too....in case anyone cares..


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------

